# Wie lange Aushärtung bei Trasszement?



## Kermand (4. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe am Rand meiner Pflanzstufen auf die Folie Steine in Trasszement (3:1) gelegt, so dass das Substrat nicht abrutschen kann.
 

Der Trasszement ist drei bis vier cm dick schätze ich mal so...
Wie lange sollte ich ihn trocknen lassen, bevor ich wasser einfülle und bepflanzen kann???

Viele Grüße,
Kerstin


----------



## Annett (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie lange Aushärtung bei Trasszement?*

Hallo Kerstin.

Da ich nie Zement im Teich verbaut habe.... hole ich das Thema jetzt erstmal hoch.
Vielleicht kann ja jemand aus der "Mörtel-Im-Teich-Fraktion" einen Tipp geben.

Meiner Meinung nach dürfte nach wenigen Tagen nichts mehr passieren, zumal Du ja nun nicht den ganzen Teich damit verkleidet hast. 
Wenn Du unsicher bist, spüle die Stellen einfach noch mit Wasser und pumpe dieses wieder ab. Vorher mal nen pH-Test des Wassers machen. Wenn da nichts ist, kommt auch sehr wahrscheinlich nichts mehr.


----------

